# Modified Mongolian Draw



## ZDP-189

When I run out of strength to draw a catapult in my fingers, I sometimes use a release trigger. If I don't have one of those to hand, there is another way, based on the old Turkic-Mongolian archery technique.

First, tie a thong at the back of the pouch. A softer leather or larger shot helps, but it's surprisingly effective. There's only about half a pound of tension applied in the image below:










The method is a combination between: .... gripping the pouch and shot between fore and middle fingers...










... and drawing it with the thumb hooked through the thong like the image below.



















This is how you start out (shown pal up so you can see what's going on).










Once the pouch grips the shot, transition to this position with the thumb hooked behind the fore/index finger. You will be amazed at how much force you can draw like this and how smooth the release is.










It is a bit tiring on the thumb after a while. It can get really sore.

The Mongols solved this with a carved thumb cover called a Mongolian Bow Ring.

This is what it looks like:










This is how you wear it:










This is what it looks like drawn:










Sorry, I didn't show it with the catapult, thong and shot; there's just too much going on with the camera to hold and focus.


----------



## ZDP-189

Surely somebody must have seen this before?


----------



## NightKnight

Nope, never seen it, but I like it!!


----------



## njenkins

That's awesome! That's why the Mongols were so BA..


----------



## pelleteer

I've heard of the thumb ring before, but I was never quite sure how they worked. Here's a commercial product made of horn for those who may want to try this method, but aren't ready to try their hand at making one: Rings (a little on the pricey side, though







). What is yours made of, ZDP?


----------



## ZDP-189

It's made of G10, an epoxy-glassfibre composite. It's stronger than micarta and most thermoplastics.

For example, here's a Benchmade knife handle that I milled out from scratch for a friend.










Here's the discussion thread. Some of the structures were about 1mm thick_ - and load bearing_.


----------



## Flatband

Nice job ZDP! I never heard of a Mongolian thumb ring. The idea has merit. You come up with some really nice stuff Bud. Great work! Flatband


----------



## Chatuer

Nice ring thing. lol taht rhymed.








anyways that is a good idea, but if you can ame it rugged or ridged, it would me better. i mean look, its a smooth surface grabbing onto leather. exactly.


----------



## ZDP-189

It's not grabbing or pinching. It's a smooth hook. It works on a bow string.


----------



## Chugosh

Back when I was in an archery dabble, I fiddled around with one of these. It was only my misfortune in having naturally sore thumb joints that it didn't work better, but it _was_ easier, even without the ring, than either a pinch grip or a three fingered draw. I have never thought about it for slingshooting. My only concern would be how well the ammo sits in the pouch.


----------



## pelleteer

Chatuer said:


> Nice ring thing. lol taht rhymed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways that is a good idea, but if you can ame it rugged or ridged, it would me better. i mean look, its a smooth surface grabbing onto leather. exactly.


The smooth surface is needed for a smooth easy release. As ZDP noted, it's not grabbing or touching the leather, it helps to hold onto the cord attached to the leather.









Chugosh, according to ZDP in another thread the pouch pinches closed on the ammo with very moderate pressure (apparently as soon as the bands go taught) holding the ammo securely.


----------



## Recurves1

The Mongols, Tartars, Chinese, etc. used the thumb ring when shooting their composite recurve style horsebows. Very effective method of release. Never thought one would use a thumb ring for slingshots. Good idea!


----------



## Dayhiker

I have been having some real problems with sore hands from shooting strong rubber. Gonna get right to work on this. Thanks Z, you're a font of good ideas!


----------



## ZDP-189

Mine's spare if you can use it. Fits a medium thumb.


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks for the generous offer, Z, but I have a piece of bone and some antler I'm choosing between.


----------



## ZDP-189

No problem.


----------



## Jaybird

Chugosh said:


> Back when I was in an archery dabble, I fiddled around with one of these. It was only my misfortune in having naturally sore thumb joints that it didn't work better, but it _was_ easier, even without the ring, than either a pinch grip or a three fingered draw. I have never thought about it for slingshooting. My only concern would be how well the ammo sits in the pouch.


 You can make a thumb ring from leather.To use a thumb ring with a bow a right hand shooter has to use a left handed bow.A right handed shooter shooting a right handed bow will torque the arrow of the bow with a thumb ring.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Interesting...I now use a "Forefinger/Middle Finger" release because of the surgery I had to fix a Trigger Thumb condition, resulting from excessive powerbands. However, I've never experienced any pain from my current release technique. I simply hold pressure against my forefinger with my thumb, and press my ring finger against my middle finger. I think I'm pretty accurate with it. I'm getting so comfortable that I'm now starting to slide back further on the ammo while it's in the pouch, to provide a smoother release. It is a cool gizmo though, only wish I had knew about it after my surgery back in October...I may have aquired one.


----------

